# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  'Yandaş'a Villa, Vatandaşa Makarna!'

## bozok

*'Yandaş'a Villa, Vatandaşa Makarna!'*


 

*MHP'li Vural, Melih Gökçek ve AKP'yi terletmeye devam ediyor... İşte yeni sorular!*

MHP'li Vural, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in yandaşlarına rant, villa ve arsa vatandaşa makarna, kömür dağıttığını belirterek, eski ASKİ Genel Müdürü Fincan ile Belediye Meclis Başkanvekili Saltoğlu’nun mal varlığını açıkladı*. “Bal tutan parmağını yalamıyor, balın tamamını alıyor, vatandaşa soğan, patates, makarna kalıyor”* diyen Vural, Gökçek’e 2 Mart Pazartesi günü Umre’ye kimin uçağıyla ve kimle gittiğini sordu. 

MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in yandaşlarına rant, villa ve arsa vatandaşa makarna, kömür dağıttığını belirterek,* “Adalet bunun neresinde? Bu yamyam ortaklığının, Ankara’daki belediyecilik anlayışının neticesidir”* dedi. 


*"ELİMDEKİ BELGELER SAVCILIğA İLETİLDİ"* 
Vural, Meclis’te üzerinde ‘yandaşlara’ yazılı villa maketleri ve *‘fakir-fukaraya’* yazılı makarna, patates, soğan ve kömürlü basın toplantısı düzenledi. Daha önce yaptığı açıklamalarda, Melih Gökçek’in, bir televizyon programında açıklamadığı villasını gündeme getirdiğini ve imar değişikliği yapılıp yapılmadığı gibi soruları sorduğunu kaydeden Vural, iddialarıyla ilgili elindeki bilgileri Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'yla da paylaştığını bildirdi. 


*"ESKİ MüDüR 60 MİLYON DOLARLIK MAL VARLIğINI NE ZAMAN EDİNDİ?"* 
Vural, Gökçek’in her fırsatta vatandaşlara kömür ve gıda yardımı yaptığını söylediğini belirterek, *“Vatandaşa düdüklü makarna, kömür dağıtırken yandaşlara villa, arsa dağıtıyor, adalet bunun neresinde? Bu yamyam ortaklığıdır. Bu Ankara’daki belediyecilik anlayışının bir neticesidir”* dedi. 

Vural, ASKİ çalışanları tarafından eski ASKİ Genel Müdürü İhsan Fincan’ın kendisi, eşi ve çocuklarına ait mal varlığıyla ilgili gönderilen belgeleri de basına dağıttı. Eski Genel Müdür'ün mal varlığının 60 milyon dolar civarında olduğunu kaydeden Vural, Fincan’ın 38 tane müstakil ev, 28 daire, 36 arsa ve 19 işyerinin bulunduğunu savundu. Fincan’ın üankaya’da sahip olduğu binanın fotoğraflarını da gösteren Vural,* “Eski Genel Müdür bunları ne zaman edindi, nasıl edindi?”* diye sordu. 


*BAşKANVEKİLİ SALTOğLU’NUN MAL VARLIğI* 
Vural, basın toplantısında, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi Meclis Başkanvekili Seyfi Saltoğlu’nun mal varlığıyla ilgili de iddialarda bulundu. Gökçek’in çocuklarının büyük alışveriş merkezlerinde işyerlerinin olduğunu hatırlatan Vural,* “Gökçek’in çocuklarının olur da Meclis Başkanvekili'nin olmaz mı?”* dedi. Vural, Saltoğlu’nun, Antares, Optimum ve Migros gibi büyük alışveriş merkezlerinde işyerlerinin olduğunu bildirdi. 


*“BAL TUTAN PARMAğINI YALAMIYOR BALIN TAMAMINI ALIYOR”* 
Vural Gökçek’in vatandaşa kömür, makarna dağıtırken yandaşlarına da rant ve villa dağıttığını belirterek *“Bal tutan parmağını yalamıyor, balın tamamını alıyor. Vatandaşa da patates, soğan kalıyor”* dedi. Villa maketlerini ve yiyeceklerden oluşan paketi gösteren Vural, bu tablonun Gökçek’in Ankara’da oluşturduğu dağıtım tablosu olduğunu söyledi. 


*“ASKİ GENEL MüDüRü'NüN Kİşİ BORCU SİLİNDİ”* 
Vural, eski ASKİ Genel Müdürü Fincan’ın 1 trilyon 53 milyar 237 milyon 148 bin 690 liralık kişi borcunun da silindiğini öne sürdü. Teftiş Kurulu raporunda Avrupa Yatırım Bankası ile ASKİ arasında doğrudan imzalanan 16 Kasım 1995 tarihli dış borç protokolü gereğince Avrupa Yatırım Bankası'na olan hazine garantili dış kredi borcunun, kurumun herhangi bir nakit sıkıntısı olmamasına rağmen vadesinde ödenmediği ve bu nedenle Hazine'ye gecikme cezası olarak 1 trilyon 53 milyar 237 milyon 148 bin 690 liranın ödenmesi gerektiği belirtilirken, bu borcun Genel Müdür Fincan’dan tahsil edilmesi istendi. MHP’li Vural Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Meclisi’nin, bu borcun kişi borcuna dönüştürülmesinin hukuka uygun olmadığı yönündeki kararıyla, sözkonusu paranın Fincan’dan tahsil edilmediğini bildirdi. 


*“KAMU KAYNAKLARIYLA VATANDAşLAR TOPLANIYOR”* 
Vural, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Pursaklarda Aile Yaşam Merkezi’nin açılışını yaptığını, açılış alanına, belediye araçlarıyla insanların toplandığını ve kamu kaynaklarının kullanıldığını belirtti. Vural,* “Başbakan çamur atıyorlar diyor, bunun neresi çamur? Sayın Başbakan’a sormak istiyorum; Gökçek’in adaylığını açıklamakta niye geciktiniz, niye zorlandınız?”* diye konuştu. 


*“UMRE’YE KİMİN UüAğIYLA GİTTİNİZ?”* 
Vural, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in 2 Mart Pazartesi günü Umre’ye gittiğini belirterek* “Mübarek topraklara kimin uçağıyla ve kimle gittiniz. üzel uçakla mı tarifeli uçakla mı gittiniz?”* sorusunu yöneltti. 



*10.03.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE FEHMİ KORU'NUN YALISI*
**

 

Odatv.com olarak Fehmi Koru üzerine birçok haber yaptık. Bunlar genellikle Fehmi Koru’nun mevcut hükümet döneminde zenginleşmesini anlatıyordu. Gerçekten de Fehmi Koru, köşe yazarlığından program yorumculuğuna kadar her işi yapar hale gelmiş ve aylık 100000 TL’nin üzerinde bir gelire sahip olmuştu. Bu para bir gazetecinin rüyasında bile göremeyeceği rakama karşılık gelmekteydi. Ancak Fehmi Koru’ya bu da yetmiyordu. Fehmi Koru’nun artık gözünü Hürriyet Genel Yayın yönetmenliğine diktiği her yerde konuşuldu, yazıldı.

Odatv.com’un haberlerinden en ilginci Fehmi Koru’nun Beykoz’da ki evi üzerineydi. Koru, geçtiğimiz günlerde mevcut Beykoz Belediye Başkanı Muharrem Ergül’ü öven bir yazı yazmıştı. Koru, durup dururken neden Beykoz Belediye Başkanı’nı övmekteydi? üstelik Koru’nun yazısına rağmen Beykoz Belediye Başkanı, AKP tarafından yeniden aday gösterilmedi. Kısacası Koru’nun çok başarılı bulduğu başkanın AKP üstünü çizdi. 

Odatv.com olarak Koru’nun bu övgüsünün nedeninin Beykoz’da ki yalısı olup olmadığını sorduk. Tabii Koru’dan cevap alamadık. Daha önce, 2002 yılında Sabah gazetesi, henüz üalık grubunda değil iken Koru’nun Beykoz’da ki evini yazmış, Koru buna itiraz etmişti.

Odatv.com olarak Fehmi Koru’nun Beykoz’da ki yalısını bulduk. Koru’nun yalısı muhteşem bir boğaz manzarasına sahip. Eski bir muhit olan Beykoz’un belki en yeni görünen evlerinden olan bu yalı Koru’nun zenginliğinin bir sembolü gibi duruyor. Ancak yalının marifetleri bu kadar değil. Bu konuda daha ayrıntılı bilgiler Odatv.com’da yer alacak.

İşte Odatv.com, Koru’nun Beykoz Belediye Başkanı’na övgüler dizmesine neden olan olay yalının fotoğraflarını yayınlıyor. Bu fotoğraflar Türk Basını’nda ilk defa Odatv’de yayınlanacak. 

İşte Odatv.com farkıyla Koru’nun yalısının fotoğrafları:


















9 Mart 2009

----------


## bozok

*FEHMİ KORU'NUN YALISI KAüAK üIKTI*
** 

 


Fehmi Koru'nun Beykoz'daki yalısı kaçak mı?

Beykoz-Kanlıca Tekke Mevkii’nde olan ve boğazın en güzel yerinde bulunan yalıyı Fehmi Koru nasıl yaptı?

Kimlerden nasıl izin aldı? Bu soruların derin anlamları var.

üünkü yalının bulunduğu alan kentsel sit alanı içerisinde.

Boğaz İmar Yasası'na göre bu bölgeye değil yıkıp yeniden yalı yapmak, bir çivi çakmak dahi yasak. Ancak nasıl olduysa oldu, Fehmi Koru bir harabe binayı ucuza alıp yıkarak yerine muhteşem bir yalı inşa etti.

Peki bu nasıl oldu?

UB imar mevzuatına giren bina yıkıldığı ile kalmak zorunda iken nasıl yalı yapılıverdi?

Boğazda yapılaşma konusunda kuş uçurmayan, vatandaşların çatılarını bile onarmasına izin vermeyen Boğaziçi İmar Müdürlüğü, nasıl oldu da Fehmi Koru’nun villası hakkında herhangi bir işlem yapmadı?

Buna kim göz yumdu, villanın yapılışına kim sessiz kaldı?

Bunun Fehmi Koru’nun yazılarında övdüğü Beykoz Belediye Başkanlığı ile ilgisi var mı?

Fehmi Koru yalısının inşaatı için mi övücü yazılar kaleme aldı?

Kamuoyu bu gerçekleri merak ediyor.

Fehmi Koru’nun* "Beykoz'da villam yok"* dediğini fotoğrafıyla kanıtlayan Odatv.com, Koru'nun yalısı hakkında gerçekleri yazmaya devam edecek.


*Odatv.com*


*Varan 1: “Fotoğraflarla İşte Fehmi Koru’nun Yalısı” başlıklı haber için:*

*http://www.odatv.com/index.php?id=15175*

*“Fehmi Koru’nun Beykoz’daki villasının sırrı ne?” başlıklı haberimiz için:*

*http://www.odatv.com/index.php?id=14753*


10 Mart 2009

----------


## bozok

*FEHMİ KORU'YA HAPİS YOLU GüZüKüYOR*
** 
Beykoz Gümüşsuyu Mah. Mezarlık Sok. No 35. adresindeki 276 m2. Yalının Fehmi Koru’nun başına iş açacağa benziyor.

Beykoz Belediyesi Hesap İşleri Müdürlüğü'ne kabul tarihi 22.02.2008 olan yalının değerinin milyon dolarlar olduğu belirtiliyor.

Koru’nun, yalıyı Boğaz İmar Kanunu’nun bölgede yapılaşmaya izin vermemesi nedeniyle oldukça ucuza aldığını yazmıştık.

Harabe evi İmar Kanunu’na rağmen yıkıp yerine muhteşem bir yalı inşa eden Fehmi Koru'yu zor günler bekliyor...

üünkü;

Koru’nun yaptığı yalı Beykoz’da kentsel sit alanı içinde idi.

Sit alanı içinde ev yıkıp yapmak bir yana çivi çakmak bile yasadışı olduğunu İstanbul'da bilmeyen yok.

Keza Beykoz’da konuştuğumuz pek çok kişi, kendi evlerinin çatısını dahi kanun nedeni ile onaramazken Fehmi Koru’nun bu yalıyı nasıl yaptığını şaşkınlıkla izlediklerini belirtiyor.

*YASA NE DİYOR?*
Fehmi Koru’nun yaptığı açıkça imar yasasına göre suç teşkil ediyor. 26.9.2004 tarih ve 5237 sayılı Türk Ceza Kanununun* “İmar kirliliğine neden olma”* 184. maddesinde belirtilen hüküm şöyle:

*1.* Yapı ruhsatiyesi alınmadan veya ruhsata aykırı olarak bina yapan veya yaptıran kişi, bir yıldan beş yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır.
*2.* Yapı ruhsatiyesi olmadan başlatılan inşaatlar dolayısıyla kurulan şantiyelere elektrik, su veya telefon bağlantısı yapılmasına müsaade eden kişi, yukarıdaki fıkra hükmüne göre cezalandırılır.
*3.* Yapı kullanma izni alınmamış binalarda herhangi bir sınai faaliyetin icrasına müsaade eden kişi iki yıldan beş yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır.
*4.* üçüncü fıkra hariç, bu madde hükümleri ancak belediye sınırları içinde veya özel imar rejimine tabi yerlerde uygulanır.
*5.* Kişinin, ruhsatsız ya da ruhsata aykırı olarak yaptığı veya yaptırdığı binayı imar planına ve ruhsatına uygun hale getirmesi halinde, bir ve ikinci fıkra hükümleri gereğince kamu davası açılmaz, açılmış olan kamu davası düşer, mahkum olunan ceza bütün sonuçlarıyla ortadan kalkar.
*6.* (Ek : 29/6/2005 – 5377/21 md.) İkinci ve üçüncü fıkra hükümleri, 12 Ekim 2004 tarihinden önce yapılmış yapılarla ilgili olarak uygulanmaz.”

Milyon dolarlık yalı 184. maddenin sorumluluk alanında bulunuyor. Yukarıda görüldüğü gibi bu maddeye göre, Fehmi Koru’nun sit alanında ruhsatsız ve imarsız inşaat yapmaktan 2-5 yıl arasında hapis yatması gerekiyor.

Aynı yasanın 2. maddesi de bu yapıya müsaade eden kişilerin de cezalandırılması gerektiğini söylüyor. Yani Koru’nun yazılarında övdüğü Beykoz Belediye Başkanı da bu yasa nedeniyle 2-5 yıl hapis cezası ile yargılanabilecek.

Evet yasa uygulanırsa Fehmi Koru'ya hapis yolu gözüküyor...

Bitmedi…

Ayrıca 2863 nolu Tabiat Varlıklarını Koruma Kanunu var. Bu daha ağır. üünkü bu suçta tecil de yok. Yani direkt hapis! 

Görünen o ki Fehmi Koru’yu çok zor günler bekliyor.






*Odatv.com* 
10 Mart 2009

----------


## bozok

*İZİN KİMİN...*
*FEHMİ KORU’ya kaçak yalı soruları!*



*1)* Oda TV’de yazıldığı gibi Beykoz Gümüşsuyu Mahallesi’nde bir yalınız var mı? 

*2)* Bu yalıyı ne zaman ve nasıl edindiniz? 

*3)* Yalınız Oda TV’de yazıldığı gibi imara kapalı bir bölgede harap bir binanın ucuza alınıp yıkılması ve yerine sıfır inşaat yapılmasının sonucu mudur? 

*4)* Yalınızın bulunduğu bölge sit alanı iken siz bu inşaatı nasıl yaptınız? 

*5)* Boğaz’da çatı onarımına bile izin verilmezken size bu izin nasıl verildi ve kim verdi? 

*6)* Size izin veren yazılarınızda sık sık övdüğünüz AKP’li Başkan olabilir mi? 

*7)* Yaptığınızın TCK’nın 184. maddesine göre suç olma ihtimali var mı?.. 

Evet, Fehmi Koru’dan kamu adına bu soruları cevaplamasını istiyoruz. İster kendi sütunundan, ister buradan bu sorulara cevap verebilir, açıklamasını aynen yayımlayacağım. Ancak Fehmi’nin açıklaması daha önce yaptığı maaşlar açıklaması gibi muğlak olmamalı, net ve anlaşılır olmalıdır.



*12.03.2009 / S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*BU HABER FEHMİ KORU'YU HAPSE GüTüRüR*
**

 


Odatv.com olarak daha önce Fehmi Koru’nun Beykoz’da ki kaçak yalısını haber yapmıştık. Fehmi Koru, sit alanı olan Boğaz’da önce çok ucuza kagir bir ev aldı. Satan kişi bu bölgede binalara çivi çakmak dahi yasak olduğu için bedelinin oldukça altında satışa çıkardı. Ancak Koru, binayı yıkarak yerine muhteşem bir yalı inşa etti. Bunu yaparken bütün imar yasalarını deldi.

Fehmi Koru’nun yaptığı açıkça imar yasasına göre suç teşkil ediyordu. 26.9.2004 tarih ve 5237 sayılı Türk Ceza Kanununun *“İmar kirliliğine neden olma”* 184. maddesinde belirtilen hükme göre Koru hapis cezası ile yargılanmalı idi.

üstelik tüm bu suçları işleyen Koru’ya Beykoz Belediyesi hiç ses çıkarmamıştı. üatısını tamir ettiren vatandaşlara dahi kısa sürede müdahale eden Beykoz Belediyesi, söz konusu Koru olunca herhangi bir işlem yapmadı. Kısacası Fehmi Koru’nun bütün usulsüzlüklerine belediye göz yumdu.

*Odatv.com bu kaçak yalı ile ilgili oldukça önemli bir dosyayı daha açıyor.*

Fehmi Koru yalısını inşa ettikten sonra belediyenin resmi belgelerini usulsüzlüğü örtmek için değiştirdi. Belediyenin Koru adına düzenlenen emlak kayıtlarında yalının 1957 yılında yapıldığı yazıyor. üünkü bu tarihte yapılan binalarda onarım izni bulunuyor. Bu binalar tescilli yapı statüsünde bulunuyor. Ancak Koru’nun yine de yıkıp yapma yetkisi yok.

Fehmi Koru’nun yalısı ise bu tarihte bulunmamasına rağmen resmi evraklar ile oynanarak kayıtlara sanki 1957 yılında yapılmış gibi geçirildi. Kısacası belediye görevlileri de Fehmi Koru’nun suçuna ortak oldu.

Odatv.com bu suçun kanıtını yayınlıyor. İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin yıllara göre İstanbul’un uydu fotoğraflarından 1982 tarihli olanı incelenirse bu tarihte Fehmi Koru’nun yalısının belirtilen bölgede olmadığı görülüyor. Kısacası Fehmi Koru’nun yalısı belediye fotoğraflarına göre 1982 yılında burada değil. Bina 1982 yılından önce yapılmadı.

Ancak 2005 yılının Temmuz ayına ait diğer belediye görünümünde yalı açıkça görülüyor. Koru’nun 1982-2005 aralığında yalıyı inşa ettiği açıkça ortaya çıkıyor. Bu durum Fehmi Koru’nun yalıyı inşa ettikten sonra* resmi belgelerde değişiklik yaptığını* gösteriyor.

*Bu durum Koru’nun suçunu ikiye katlıyor.* *Hem kaçak yapılaşma hem de resmi evrakta sahtecilik.* Fehmi Koru bu suçlar nedeniyle uzun yıllar hapis yatabilir.

Tüm bunlar Fehmi Koru’nun Beykoz Belediye Başkanı’nı öven yazılarını da daha iyi anlamayı sağlıyor.


*Odatv.com*
24 Mart 2009

----------

